# Wood guessers



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2018)

Let's see how sharp the wood guessing tacks  are out there today. This is coming home to the  today. 

what is it??? I will Not tell you- you will have to wait till I cut if you cannot guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 10, 2018)

Heavy piece of wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Heavy piece of wood!


 585 lbs you are Right............ sheeesh those easterners just do not getitttt :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2018)

the random cuts and heavy wax reminds me of some Honduran rosewood burl I bought several years ago.  Wish I had found a chunk that big!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2018)

DKMD said:


> the random cuts and heavy wax reminds me of some Honduran rosewood burl I bought several years ago. Wish I had found a chunk that big!


it has no wax- and I would love to have a 585 lb HRB burl- Rich we are RICH dear...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks like amboyna maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Looks like amboyna maybe.


no


----------



## Sprung (Jan 10, 2018)

I know what it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I know what it is!


no telling


----------



## Sprung (Jan 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> no telling



The "keep my mouth shut" price is a 50lb piece of it. 

Nah, I wouldn't ruin the fun like that!

(Though I might have to get a little bit of that from you...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2018)

Petrified dinosaur turd? You remembered where your pet dinosaur pooped as a kid?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 10, 2018)

The dust on it is older than half the members here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 10, 2018)

Petrified wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 11, 2018)

My guess for type of wood is dead. 

Or possibly redwood burl but it looks a bit light for that. So I'll just stick with dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 11, 2018)

Damn!..whatever it is it looks juicy Mike!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 11, 2018)

Interesting, very interesting. I don't know what it is but I am pretty some I will want some .
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2018)

Whoa...that was the Christmas present that Santa was supposed to deliver to my house. I guess he got the address wrong!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> 585 lbs you are Right............ sheeesh those easterners just do not getitttt :)



I beleive this is a hint....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I beleive this is a hint....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

OK- hint- it smells nice- oily


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ifwe're going with aromatic... either Eucalyptus, or maybe Cedar burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Ifwe're going with aromatic... either Eucalyptus, or maybe Cedar burl.



No and err NO


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 11, 2018)

Western redwood burl? Something us Easteners don't get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Western redwood burl? Something us Easteners don't get.


 
Nope- not from this hemisphere.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Lignum vitae maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Lignum vitae maybe



If that was a lignum Vitae burl- I would be sleepin outside guarding it. Read above- not in this hemisphere means not in N. or S. america - Dern Texicans- Now I have to give them Geography lessons......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Lignum vitae maybe



lignum vitae burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 11, 2018)

Greek burl? Possible n Africa? I'm pretty sure I know but wont spoil it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 11, 2018)

OH MY!!!!!wOOd!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Greek burl? Possible n Africa? I'm pretty sure I know but wont spoil it


not Greek but yer getting close. Very Close. 
I think what is fooling folks is the size!!! Go ahead and guess if you did not see answer elsewhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OH MY!!!!!wOOd!!!!


I bring a chunk of that inside now and again- just to see it sink like a rock


----------



## Sprung (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> If that was a lignum Vitae burl- I would be sleepin outside guarding it. Read above- not in this hemisphere means not in N. or S. america - Dern Texicans- Now I have to give them Geography lessons......



Technically it is in the same hemisphere as we are - depending on which way you're looking at it! Northern Hemisphere. Sheesh! You'd think somebody old enough to have been around when the first maps were published would have learned how to read them in all that time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Technically it is in the same hemisphere as we are - depending on which way you're looking at it! Northern Hemisphere. Sheesh! You'd think somebody old enough to have been around when the first maps were published would have learned how to read them in all that time!


I was thinking western hemisphere but ya got a point there- hell the world was flat when I was a pup!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> not Greek but yer getting close. Very Close.
> I think what is fooling folks is the size!!! Go ahead and guess if you did not see answer elsewhere



Size does have me thrown.... But thuya is my guess

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Size does have me thrown.... But thuya is my guess



WE HAVE a WINNER

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

it is a big brute. been in country for 15 yrs + thus the dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Robert Baccus (Jan 14, 2018)

Camphor????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Camphor????


Thuya

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

